# barn find gold just ask mike



## spoker (Jul 21, 2015)

hurry wont last long there was only one in the barn,must be RARE http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/5133433044.html


----------



## walter branche (Jul 22, 2015)

the key is broke off in the lock ,,   i sent them a message about contacting Wes Pinchot ,about getting a key made


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks Walter,
i can remove and or repair Schwinn locks with broken keys.
And can cut keys to "AN" code for the locks.
Also have a collection of original Yale/Schwinn keys
cut and stamped that i can sell if you have the matching
"AN" cylinder number.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 22, 2015)

Fair price for a nice bike. Who knows what is under the house paint.


----------



## spoker (Jul 22, 2015)

fair price you should buy it,get new wheels,new fenders,new tires tank,horn,seat,fork key,handle bars,chain,rear rack repair,get a reflectoe with bracet,hand grips,repair head lite,pedals,then carefully stripe old paint off but its a b607 so your gonna loose the pin stripesits minnesota i would be surprized if an offer was made


----------



## how (Jul 22, 2015)

I dont see 500 dollars there
no tank,
to put that bike back in just so so shape would cost way more than you can buy a better one for


----------



## spoker (Jul 22, 2015)

yep,needs to much,there is a big differance bring back a bike that just needs bringing back and bringing one back that still needs alot of stuff,i think youd be upside dowb teal quick on this one,been there done that got the t-shirt


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 22, 2015)

I have seen much worse for alot more. It is a good bike for someone that likes to fix up bikes and knows a little about body work. $500 is a starting point in the sales process and tanks are cheep. Yes, it won't be origional paint. Lots to work with here for someone with skills.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 22, 2015)

seller signed up here and posted in the Schwinn section.I told him it was a 200 dollar bike.I think that's a realistic price for it.


----------



## morton (Jul 23, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> seller signed up here and posted in the Schwinn section.I told him it was a 200 dollar bike.I think that's a realistic price for it.




........+1


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 23, 2015)

spoker said:


> fair price you should buy it,get new wheels,new fenders,new tires tank,horn,seat,fork key,handle bars,chain,rear rack repair,get a reflectoe with bracet,hand grips,repair head lite,pedals,then carefully stripe old paint off but its a b607 so your gonna loose the pin stripesits minnesota i would be surprized if an offer was made




LOL!  Yep!  Pay 500 for that thing and then buy all the crap it needs and end up with 1500 in it and it's still a parts bike!
WooHOO!  deal of the century!


----------

